# Ich kann mich nicht bei Uplay registrieren



## RyzA (22. November 2019)

Nabend!

Ich habe mir heute "Far Cry 5" auf Steam gekauft zum Schnäppchenpreis. Dann runtergeladen 40-50 Gb.
Installiert und dann startete der Uplay Launcher.
Habe noch kein Uplay-Account. Habe mich ordnungsgemäß registriert, aber der Registrierungsprozess wurde nicht richtig abgeschlossen.
Die schicken mir einfach keine Bestätigungsmail. 
Im Spamordner ist auch nichts.
Liegt das an meinen E-Mail Provider GMX?
Ich finde das sowieso eine Schweinerei, dass wenn man ein Spiel bei Steam kauft, noch extra Launcher benötigt.

*Edit:* Ich habe immer noch keine Mail von denen bekommen.

Habe auch mal hier geguckt:Keine Email mit den Zugangsdaten erhalten. - Ubisoft Kundenservice
Ansonsten muß ich es mal mit meiner Google-Email-adresse neu probieren.

*Edit2: *Ich habe mich nun auf der Ubisoft Webseite registriert und nicht vom Launcher aus. Dann hat es geklappt.


----------

